
Technology is poised to upend America’s property market - havella
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2020/02/15/technology-is-poised-to-upend-americas-property-market
======
harambae
[https://outline.com/DVFUJj](https://outline.com/DVFUJj)

